# Narrow pedal width



## andyaa (Mar 5, 2008)

I have Dura Ace 7800 pedals on my 08 Madone 5.5 but these pedals seem to be very narrow. I had to move the cleats all the way to the outside and the inside of my shoes just barely miss the crank arms. Sunday I rode with shoe covers and this was enough added width to cause the shoe covers to rub on the crank arms. I do have wide feet but I didn't have this problem with my previous Trek 1500 with Ultrega pedals. Anybody noticed this with Dura Ace pedals and Bontrager carbon cranks? Can I just add a washer on the pedal spindle to move the pedal out a bit more?


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

You can add spacers between the pedal and crank, just be careful that you don't add too many as you can effect the 'Q' factor.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Andy, I would think that you want to do the opposite with your cleats, and move them to the inside edge of your shoe and not the outside. 

Assuming that Is what you did, then yeah try a spacer. But to be fair with booties you most likely will be rubbing the crank arms.

zac


----------

